# Here's a must watch marketing lesson on netflix



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey there,

I just watched a documentary on Netflix with a really interesting marketing lesson in it.

It's about street art, which I realize is not everyone's cup of tee. But watch it anyway, because as the film evolves, you keep changing your mind about what it's about. Until the end, when you realize the amazing marketing story that the main character has presented to you.

it's called "Exit through the gift shop"

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts after you watch.

Hope this helps you,

dANNY8bALL
www.SanJoseScreenPrinting.com


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Fascinating video. Thanks for the suggestion. Been writing all day and it was fun to take a break to watch this.


----------



## bmortvedt (Dec 18, 2009)

I've had that marked in my queue for a while now. I'll make a point to check it out tonight. Thanks.


----------



## lp0328 (Aug 8, 2013)

Is this on the American netflix? or UK?


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

lp0328 said:


> Is this on the American netflix? or UK?


American fore sure. Don't know about UK.


----------



## Onewithpez (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion, I will have to take a look.


----------



## merchtree (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, seems like a good watch.


----------



## Refugeek (Dec 9, 2012)

I'll definitely check this out, sounds interesting enough and god knows I need some marketing pointers


----------



## arc9802 (Jan 21, 2010)

Pretty interesting show! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LindaLittleHat (Oct 1, 2009)

It's also on you tube


----------



## ChicagoJoe (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow! 15 minutes into this film and I'm already brain storming, I'm glad I had a note pad handy. Very good film, thanks for sharing.


----------



## kheebl (Nov 26, 2014)

I watched it a few weeks ago and I really enjoyed the film.


----------

